# 3 of a Kind (Stihl 036)



## DexterDay (Jan 9, 2013)

Or a "Triple Threat!" Call it what you will 

I had a very nice (Mint) 036 I got from an older gentleman at work last year. That was the beginning of my Loving relationship with Stihl. Quickly sold all of my Husqvarnas (4) and got a MS192-T, an MS-460 Mag, and as of the last 3 weeks, two more 036's.

One was on Craigslist 2 weeks ago and the other from eBay for about (PRO Model)

After getting these other two 036's. I notice now that my original 036 may be a PRO model? It has the same carb and air filter as the PRO I just got, has a de-comp button, and also felling lines on the top cover?

Any insight as to whether it may or may not be a PRO model? I asked the old guy at work at he said it was about a decade ago, he took it to the Shop, and he thought it had PRO on the filter cover, but he was unsure. He never really knew how good of a saw he had anyways (IMO).

But now that I have 3 of them, one will stay Stock, and the other 2 will likely become slightly modified.

(Pics to prove it happened/ Notice the Decomp on the 2 saws, different name plates, filter cover locks, felling lines, and carb/filter (no pics) also, they are terrible phone pics )


----------



## Boog (Jan 9, 2013)

I say just order a "PRO" label, stick'er on there, and its a PRO!  Only other difference to check might be AV enhances.............. one of the other guys might know. Check those against your plain one.  Now you just need to ditch those Forester bars and get some nice Stihl ones........... I'd be happy to dispose of them for you..............


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 9, 2013)

The only differenc between a pro and no pro is the decomp and adjustable oiler. The carb change went for a normal to compensating over the years of the model run. They should all have the felling lines. This was a pro saw from the beginnings

Only thing better than 3 036's is three Husqvarna 371/372's


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah. All 3 have felling lines  Doh...

I ordered 4 Pro Stickers. 

Even the one without the Decomp has an adjustable oiler? But has a different carb, filter, and locking filter cover? And also a darker "Orange" color. 

Im about 99% positive I have had a Pro for over a year, but didnt know it? Im slappin a damn sticker on it


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 9, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> The only differenc between a pro and no pro is the decomp and adjustable oiler. The carb change went for a normal to compensating over the years of the model run. They should all have the felling lines. This was a pro saw from the beginnings
> 
> Only thing better than 3 036's is three Husqvarna 371/372's



I definitely wanna run a 372 with a 16"  Come get that wood and bring me one of those to run through a round or two


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dexter you have a serious problem,I think you should send one of those my way n I will help you overcome your obsession!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 9, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Dexter you have a serious problem,I think you should send one of those my way n I will help you overcome your obsession!



I know  

I may sell one... Or give my MS-260 I just rebuilt to my Father. Unsure...?? Dad really wants a saw


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 9, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Dad really wants a saw ​


 
How about a nice 036 with an Elastostart handle and de-comp valve? 

I'd be robbin' that Stihl ES bar for your minty 036 Pro. Especially if it's the wide nose version.

And for the non-decomp, off-color 036?  Oh mod city for that one.  Let us know who gets to take the grinder to those ports.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 10, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Yeah. All 3 have felling lines  Doh...
> 
> I ordered 4 Pro Stickers.
> 
> ...



Yes your original  is a pro. The non decomp is just an older model.  Not sure about the adj oiler, unless the early pro models had no decomps or like the 066 might have been a mid year model change. (got some of the "new" parts but not all).

The carb is just older. The newer carbs are what they call the itellicarb, it compensates for a plugged/dirty air filter. That was a model run change, and because of the different air filter for the compensating port, it uses a different air filter. That's just because they are newer.  Color of the plastic is just due to the age of the saw, no biggie...

I'd personally mod the best looking one. And once you mod it, you won't use the other two.....


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> How about a nice 036 with an Elastostart handle and de-comp valve?
> 
> I'd be robbin' that Stihl ES bar for your minty 036 Pro. Especially if it's the wide nose version.
> 
> And for the non-decomp, off-color 036?  Oh mod city for that one.  Let us know who gets to take the grinder to those ports.




Wide nose on a 036 is like 36" mud tires on an S-10, looks cool but is pointless and extra weight to lug around. The wide noses are meant for larger saws that do primarily bore cutting as that is where a lot of wear on the tip comes from.  It's also a bigger nose to get caught up on something in a woodpile, ya know that thing called kickback?


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 10, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Wide nose on a 036 is like 36" mud tires on an S-10, looks cool but is pointless and extra weight to lug around. The wide noses are meant for larger saws that do primarily bore cutting as that is where a lot of wear on the tip comes from. It's also a bigger nose to get caught up on something in a woodpile, ya know that thing called kickback?


 034  and 036 are plenty big enough do a bunch of plunge/bore cutting for felling purposes.  PPE and experience are my preferred method of dealing with kickback, not compromising the performance of the saw.

Funny with the S-10/36" mudder comparison.  Bought a '84 Nissan pickup that had 32" tires on it when I was in my teens.  Looked cool (the tires are not why I bought the truck) but the 90HP Z24 (2.4L) Just didn't have it in it to run those at highway speed all the time.  Swapped 'em out for stock size rubber and drove the hell outta that truck.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 10, 2013)

You lost me there. You aren't compromising any performance with a skinny nose bar. The are more kickback friendly and are a little lighter. On a 036 sized saw, it should be light, its a tweener saw, its not a 50cc saw and it isnt a 70cc saw. A fully dressed 036/20" is within a few ounces of a 371/372 or an 044.  When bore cutting, you need power and speed, that alot of times the 036 wont offer, of course i dont reccommend joe homeowner doing borecuts from watching it on youtube. 034? Put a 036 top end on it already!   The only purpose of the wide nose is for extended bore cutting use to save the bar, Like logger use... Where you are cutting hundreds of trees a day, the wide and longer nose takes the wear instead of the bar.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 10, 2013)

I have quite a few roller ES Bars (all white is a 25" painted) and not pictured are the 2 20" ES bars that came with each of the 036's.

For the amount of cutting I do and my OCD, when the bar os worn out, I will spend another $29 (thats shipped with a chain). So for the cost of an Oregon Pro-lite with chain, I can get 3 el cheapo's.  I know its not the best train of thought, but they have worked thus far.

(Add two beat up 20" ES bars to these)


----------



## Boog (Jan 10, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I have quite a few roller ES Bars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have always wondered if hanging the big bars with a chain was good for the chain.  I used to do the same, but stopped from wondering if that was adding a single point stress on the chain that it normally does not encounter.  Now I just hang the bars and keep the chains in plastic containers with WD-40 sprayed over them.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 10, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> I have always wondered if hanging the big bars with a chain was good for the chain. I used to do the same, but stopped from wondering if that was adding a single point stress on the chain that it normally does not encounter. Now I just hang the bars and keep the chains in plastic containers with WD-40 sprayed over them.


 
Now that's some OCD right there. 

With all the stress of a 10,000+ RPM engine yanking that chain through a log that might contain who knows what, I was never too concerned about hanging a 5 lb bar via the chain.  Now I wouldn't hang it on a nail through the bar stud opening, might wear the hole oblong or something.


----------



## Boog (Jan 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Now that's some OCD right there.
> 
> With all the stress of a 10,000+ RPM engine yanking that chain through a log that might contain who knows what, I was never too concerned about hanging a 5 lb bar via the chain. Now I wouldn't hang it on a nail through the bar stud opening, might wear the hole oblong or something.


 
We'll, I sort of figured that might be the reality of the situation. However, that's the problem with being a Histologist/Electron Microscopist by training, I see the world around me at the microscopic and molecular level all the time. Always think'in/OCD'in about whats happening to them little molecules.............. that bar stud opening will definitly get deformed hanging on that nail over time................. geologic time!  That's ok, my chains like it just where they are protected in their containers with a WD-40 coating.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 10, 2013)

Just wait til I get hone and snap a pic of my "rack of bars". Too many bars on each hook to put a bunch of chains on. Have another rack for 050 chains in 16", 20", 24/25", 28" and 36". 

Why not just hang the bar on the hook/nail and loop the chain over the same hook so the weight of the bar isn't suspended on the chain?


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 11, 2013)

y'all have too many chainsaws and bars.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 11, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> y'all have too many chainsaws and bars.


 
Hogwash. That is inconceivable!


----------



## Boog (Jan 11, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Hogwash. That is inconceivable!


 
I agree, a person only needs one really good saw............... well maybe two, a limber and felling/bucker. Anything over that is just plain pretentious.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 11, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> I agree, a person only needs one really good saw............... well maybe two, a limber and felling/bucker.  Anything over that is just plain pretentious.



And preposterous!!  

But I still want more    LOL 

Thats like saying you have to much wood, or stoves, or tools, or cars, or (fill in the blank)!! 

No such thing.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 11, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Why not just hang the bar on the hook/nail and loop the chain over the same hook so the weight of the bar isn't suspended on the chain?


 
That's what I've done for years.Except I use either 2 or 3 inch drywall or deck screws,whatever I have the most of at the time.Still keeps chain untangled compared to bunched up in a box or bucket taking up floor space.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 11, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> I have always wondered if hanging the big bars with a chain was good for the chain. I used to do the same, but stopped from wondering if that was adding a single point stress on the chain that it normally does not encounter. Now I just hang the bars and keep the chains in plastic containers with WD-40 sprayed over them.


 
I do the same, but for the reason of keeping dust off the chain and keeping them oiled. I keep my loops in HD zip lock bags with a squirt of oil or WD40 on them. I mark the bags with a sharpie and toss whatever size/type loop I need into my Husky box when I go out cutting. Bars I keep in a long cardboard box. Out of site, and out of thieves' beady little warped minds. Biggest reason I sold down my much larger CAD collection was the constant threat of theft. Chainsaws are the highest quality bait here in the PNW.


----------



## lukem (Jan 12, 2013)

One more 460 and you'll have a full house.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 12, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> I agree, a person only needs one really good saw............... well maybe two, a limber and felling/bucker. Anything over that is just plain pretentious.


 
And you are one to talk.... you might have more saws than I do!  

On a side note, dad got a mint 034 from my uncle's death.  He asked me if I wanted it, but as much as I did, dad needed a saw and I know it would have been taken taken care of in his hands.  I know if did not have a decomp on it, but did not even think to checkto see if it had an adj oiler or not.


----------



## Boog (Jan 12, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> And you are one to talk.... you might have more saws than I do!
> 
> On a side note, dad got a mint 034 from my uncle's death. He asked me if I wanted it, but as much as I did, dad needed a saw and I know it would have been taken taken care of in his hands. I know if did not have a decomp on it, but did not even think to checkto see if it had an adj oiler or not.


 
Your Uncle's saw will make a nice one for your Dad. It will be nice to take it out once and awhile and think of your Uncle cutting with you, he would like that I'm sure.

Speaking of only having two saws............... I got the 024AV _Electronic _running real nice, sweet little "Pro" limbing saw. That "electronic" flywheel did the trick with the 031AV too, it was really screaming again. Now I can fix the other ones too. The 460 piston and cylinder looked fantastic, perfect example of a saw with very minimal internal wear, but beat to heck on the outside. Probably the kind that bounced around in the back of someone's truck most its life. With that new handle/tank, nice used ebay covers, and a can of Stihl Grey-White paint, its gong to run & look nice too.

Just got back from the Berea Gun Show, total complete mad house up there, biggest crowd I ever saw at one, 2 news stations filming and interviewing (outside) the whole time too.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 12, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Your Uncle's saw will make a nice one for your Dad. It will be nice to take it out once and awhile and think of your Uncle cutting with you, he would like that I'm sure.
> 
> Speaking of only having two saws............... I got the 024AV _Electronic _running real nice, sweet little "Pro" limbing saw. That "electronic" flywheel did the trick with the 031AV too, it was really screaming again. Now I can fix the other ones too. The 460 piston and cylinder looked fantastic, perfect example of a saw with very minimal internal wear, but beat to heck on the outside. Probably the kind that bounced around in the back of someone's truck most its life. With that new handle/tank, nice used ebay covers, and a can of Stihl Grey-White paint, its gong to run & look nice too.
> 
> Just got back from the Berea Gun Show, total complete mad house up there, biggest crowd I ever saw at one, 2 news stations filming and interviewing (outside) the whole time too.


 
Just like my uncle's 046.... he got it used from an  logger YEARS ago.I think he traded a gun for it.  Looks like crap, even if anyone in the family wanted a saw, they would have seen that and thought it was junk. but she still runs like a champ.I did do a quick compression check on it, and it is still holding 168 lbs...Strong saw that even though got beat up in the wood hauler, was meticlously maintained. I did find a couple extra bars for it. My uncle always ran 20" 404 full chisel on it. said it lasted longer. i've never ran 404 so I will have to try it out. besides I got a couple extra bars and 5-6 loops of chain, as well as an 046 service manual, couple air filters, clutch and rim sprockets as well as a spare clutch too. the 034 had to have been new to him. it had a 25" non replacable nose stihl bar in .325 on it... that is a weird combination. No spare parts with it and no spare chains. I remember once I got my 066 when we cut, uncle steve always wanted an 066 with a 25" on it for the bigger stuff. I guess him and I are alot alike. 20" bars on 70cc saws and 25" on the bigger stuff. He was like this, if the 20" can't take out a 3 foot diameter tree, then I have no business messing with it anyways. The stihl 009 rear handle is in awesome shape. found a ton of chains for it, but no spare parts. There was once a spare 046 magnum that was run over by a skidder and he would never sell me it, as i wanted it for the topend to put on my 440 that i use to have. I did not find that saw, so I don't know if he traded it for the 034 or the 009. I don't remember either of those saws and we cut alot right before his accident, in fact some of the huge 28" ash rounds are still out back in the pile. and well as the red oak we cut over in canton about a month before his accident.


----------



## Boog (Jan 12, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> .........................The stihl 009 rear handle is in awesome shape. found a ton of chains for it, but no spare parts.


 
There were 3 x 009 in that pile of "junk" I got from the lawnmower guy, I sold the most complete one on ebay, actually managed to get it running too!  I have 2 more of them I was going to put up on ebay soon, so if you want one for a parts saw let me know ASAP.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 12, 2013)

ok, I will. I haven't even looked at it at it was just loading the truck. I pulled the rope and it seems to have decent compression.  It's so little with the 12" bar, its kinda cute.  lol.  Found a new Stihl electric blower in the box too. Told my mom to take that.she lives in the city with a small tree'd lot.


----------

